# Collet for a Bosch 1611EVS



## Old router (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello I am new to the forum but not new to woodworking.

I have a Bosch 1611EVS which works perfectly but I have lost the 1/2 collet.
p/n 3600499520. Bosch no longer can supply it nor do they have a replacement. By chance does anyone have one from a router that no longer works that they would consider selling? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums oh nameless one...

the collet from a GOF may work...
might want to ask Bosch if it will work...
1/2" Collet [3600499501] for Bosch Power Tool | eReplacement Parts


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome. I would also suggest trying their customer service to see if there is a substitute. Their CS dept. is one of the most helpful you will ever deal with.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have never heard of one of those routers ever dying. must be some tho..................
Herb


----------



## Old router (Oct 19, 2016)

Big thanks to every one that replied. Sadly I have contacted Bosch Customer Service and while they were very helpful they don't have a replacement for the collet. So I am still on the hunt.

Ed


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Found this with google: Bosch Style Router Collets Dunno if that helps, Ed.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One possibility is to contact John DeRosa at Musclechuck and see if he has something that will replace it. Also, I know I've seen 2 aftermarket companies that make the collets but I don't know if they would have a collet nut if you needed it too. Here's the one I can remember. Elaire Corporation -Router Collets The Musclechuck would replace both the nut and the collet. John was offering a discount to forum members at one time and may still be (5% I think).


----------



## Old router (Oct 19, 2016)

I can't express in words how much I appreciate all of you who have 
responded. I am investigating all leads and while I haven't found the collet yet I am still looking. 

Thanks again, you guys rock.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Keep us informed how you make out. The info may be useful to someone else particularly if yours cross references to other models.


----------



## dshorsc (Aug 19, 2019)

Same problem... I just found the 1/2” collet, Bosch part# 3600499501 at ereplacementparts.com. This collet is used with other Bosch routers as listed at that site, but the part number was confirmed by Bosch. (Of course, the 1611 router is not listed.)


----------



## Howl70 (May 19, 2021)

Old router said:


> Hello I am new to the forum but not new to woodworking.
> 
> I have a Bosch 1611EVS which works perfectly but I have lost the 1/2 collet.
> p/n 3600499520. Bosch no longer can supply it nor do they have a replacement. By chance does anyone have one from a router that no longer works that they would consider selling?
> ...


i had to get a Collet for mine and i found the 1/4 , 3/8 , 1/2 and they had some others. id try them. mine works great.


----------



## Howl70 (May 19, 2021)

dshorsc said:


> Same problem... I just found the 1/2” collet, Bosch part# 3600499501 at ereplacementparts.com. This collet is used with other Bosch routers as listed at that site, but the part number was confirmed by Bosch. (Of course, the 1611 router is not listed.)
> 
> 
> [/i had to get a Collet for mine and i found the 1/4 , 3/8 , 1/2 and they had some others. id try them. mine works great.


----------

